# Media coverage for us pitiful people



## struggling_har (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello everyone

So I thought you guys might want to get some recognition for living such a damned miserable life in the media so we can finally get the global pity we deserve. I'm going to be contacting vice media journalist with hopes that I'll be able to get a story, can't think of any other media establishments that might want to do stories like this. I'm writing on here to basically try to find people to help me contact journalists or anyone that's interested in talking to journalists to get them to write an article or to give your account on how you deal with the disease and what not.

Apologize for the crappy writing skills my brain is mush

If you've got any ideas to add please do add


----------

